# Welches ist euer Lieblingsfilm?



## Horstilon (9 Sep. 2011)

Postet ma eure Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Sep. 2011)

achduje...da gibts so viele...ich mach das evtl mal als Themenserie, hatte ich schon vor längerem mal drüber nachgedacht


----------



## jim1983 (9 Sep. 2011)

Predator 1 FSK18


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2011)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Sep. 2011)

Star Wars
Matrix
Avatar
Tarantino sowieso


----------



## thotti (9 Sep. 2011)

Western Stagecoach Scifi Firely usw Sehr vieje Drama Gran Torino ,Millonen Dollar Baby usw.Komödie Deutsch Vincent will Me(h)rKomödie Ausland Hangover,Fanboys .Usw sehr viele Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## Kratos82 (9 Sep. 2011)

alle david fincher und christopher nolan filme!!!!!


----------



## redfive (9 Sep. 2011)

The Blues Brothers!


----------



## derhesse (9 Sep. 2011)

One Night in Paris 


Gruß


----------



## harrymudd (13 Sep. 2011)

The Dark knight
Blues Brothers


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Sep. 2011)

*Alien*


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

00 schneider jagd auf nihil baxter 
Alice im Wunderland 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Letzter guter Film: Headhunters


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2012)

One Night in Paris


----------



## thomashm (19 Okt. 2012)

I.Q. - Liebe ist relativ.


----------



## betzdorf (21 Okt. 2012)

Eiskalte Engel (Gründe: Sarah Michelle Gellar, Selma Blair, Reese Witherspoon!)


----------



## Purple Feather (22 Okt. 2012)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

American Psycho


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2012)

Almost Famous
True Romance
Top Secret
Hellraiser
Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
Stirb langsam
Terminator 2
Die nackte Kanone
Alien
Trainspotting
Requiem for a dream
Leben des Brian
American Beauty
Bang Boom Bang
Zurück in die Zukunft
Braindead
Memento
Predator
Sieben
Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
A little romance
Poltergeist
Ein Fisch namens Wanda


... so ich glaub das muss reichen


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

30 Days of Night
The Avengers
Hangover 1&2


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

the big lebowski


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
Inception


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Es ist schwierig, einen einzigen zu nennen.
Aber ich finde Avatar schon klasse!


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Das Leben des Brian ....und nein, ich schäme mich nicht dafür


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

das lord of the rings


----------



## 5799stefan (11 Apr. 2015)

Herr der Ringe ist schon super :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Stirb langsam
Der Prinz aus Zamunda


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Da hab ich einige. Inception, Avatar


----------



## Schildy72 (29 Dez. 2016)

... Koll Bill.


----------



## Schildy72 (29 Dez. 2016)

... ähhh, tausche o gegen i


----------



## tvgirlslover (29 Dez. 2016)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## gauloises2 (26 Jan. 2017)

"Schwarze Augen" - italienisch-sowjetische Literaturverfilmung von 1987 nach Anton Tschechow

Nachtrag:
"Romance & Cigarettes" sollte ich auch noch erwähnen. USA 2005 mit Susan Sarandon, Kate Winslet, Christopher Walken, James Gandolfini, Steve Buscemi und und und...


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Der Herr der Ringe (komplette Trilogie)


----------



## Thor5000 (13 Feb. 2017)

Herr der RInge


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

*Pearl Harbor*


----------



## lappi (28 Apr. 2017)

Der Ruhm meines Vaters (F 1990)


----------



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

Star Wars Episode 4-6


----------



## Raven1987 (14 Aug. 2017)

Titanic
Harry Potter


----------



## hanswurst87 (4 Okt. 2017)

300
Sin City 1+2
Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## ichglaubeanfitness (4 Okt. 2017)

Matrix Teil 1


----------



## cropatricia (1 Sep. 2018)

Sieben Leben mit Will Smith


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Moulin Rouge!


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Ist zwar nicht ein einzelner Film, aber die gesamte Star Wars Reihe


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Godfather ist kunst


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

1. The Good The Bad The Ugly


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Blood in Blood out
Titanic


----------



## haller (21 Aug. 2022)

das Boot
der mit den Wolf tanzt


----------

